# Architecture: post haunted house pictures...



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello Everyone!! Halloween was great and I had a lot of fun this year, but I'm getting tired of setting everything up and taking everything back down. I'd like to start making more permanent changes to the house.

So, I'm thinking of doing some remodeling this summer to the front of the house and I want everyone's help on defining . . .

*What, architecturally, makes a haunted house?*

Here are some examples I have found:




























McCreary-House_01.jpgAnd I found a great website: The Old Haunted House


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Mainly, I want to redo the front of the house so my fake tower facade becomes a real tower, and at-home office.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love it, I wish I had thew smarts and moolah to do that, lol.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

It's really not that costly if you do all the work yourself. In the past seven years, I've rebuilt the main floor of our house, built a new kitchen and built all the cabinets myself, put in hardwood floors, retiled the bathroom, added a 300+ square foot sunroom with wrap-around porch, and I'm currently in the process of adding a new master bathroom and master bedroom on the second floor.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the second house in the initial post is the most "classic haunted house" style.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Xane said:


> I think the second house in the initial post is the most "classic haunted house" style.


That one actually is a theme park haunted house attraction is likely why, heh.....Phantom Manor in Disneyland Paris.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the famous Carson Mansion in Eureka, CA:










Seemingly a lot of turrets and being oddly shaped is a trademark of the "haunted house look"


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

When ur done, my house needs upgrading, lol. Wish I had ur skills


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I agree....Phantom Manor is THE ULTIMATE LOOKING HAUNTED HOUSE....If I ever win the lottery, that's the house I'm building.....ZR


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

there are all or mostly second empire architecture


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

OK TK, what's it gonna be.....I know your leaning a direction.......spill man! lol


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

TK ... a house like that in _our _area would only cost you a gajillion dollars. Why don't you just pony up the cash and move?

Some of the predominant features of the houses you've posted are a gambrel roof usually with dormers, a widows walk, balconies, and lots of ornamental details like complex cornices etc. All costly in the modern world. Are you not concerned with resale value? People may shy away from buying a haunted house when it comes time to sell. Especially when they hear the urban legend of the woman who was crushed to death by her halloweeen obsessed husband.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

TK421 Thank you so much for these great photos of all of our dream homes! Can't wait to see what you will do with yours when you start this project!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Good stuff. Lots of old Victorians in my neighborhood. The "house" (movie) house is up the street. "The People under the stairs" home is here. Harry and the Hendersons ( not scarry but still a monster)shot next door to my dads house. 976-Evil , Mask..Lots of stuff. Its kinda groovy. Great pics, I saved a few thanks for posting.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

chop shop said:


> Good stuff. Lots of old Victorians in my neighborhood. The "house" (movie) house is up the street. "The People under the stairs" home is here. Harry and the Hendersons ( not scarry but still a monster)shot next door to my dads house. 976-Evil , Mask..Lots of stuff. Its kinda groovy. Great pics, I saved a few thanks for posting.


If you could snap some pics and post them, that would be fantastic! I'm looking for all the architectural examples I can find before I start designing the remodel.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

If I had an unlimited budget, I would go for the phantom manor or the house from Practcal Magic.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I was just looking up images of the Practical Magic house. I sooo want that house.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I need to work with the basic structure of my house. I can take out the porch and porch roof and add a nice tower between the two existing dormers. I can make the tower tall, and I will be putting on a nice mansard roof with dormers.

I don't think I'll be able to find the perfect photo of what I want to do with my house, but I'm hoping to collect as many pics as possible and then do some choice picking and draft something that will work.

So far, I really like this tower style and think it could work with everything else.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I posted this in another thread, but I'll post it here as well. Hopefully it will have a few useful tidbits...

"For the serious haunted house devotee;

The Mud House Mansion and the house in the link called "Classic Haunted house" have a particular style name. The style is Second Empire, or French Second Empire.

It's the style to type when looking for the Addams Family Mansion, or the Home of Norman Bates. With or without a tower, they feature those hipped roofs set with the eyebrowed dormer windows.
Whenever we see the shape of a house with that hipped roofline and a tower, we tend to automatically think "haunted" for a reason.

The Munsters? Queen Anne style house, not quite the same. Often high steep roofline with scrollwork and wrapping porches, also likely to have a tower as not.

Oddly enough the original "Psycho" featured a wooden Second Empire, but the remake had a brick Queen Anne. 

Most every classic creepy house in Hollywood was a Second Empire, with Queen Annes and Italianate houses (the Sentinal featured an Italianate apartment building) tying for second. Google these three styles in the Image section - lots of inspirational stuff.

Behind them come the Greek Revival houses of the Plantation Era South, with their porch-to-roof pillars and wrought iron balconies shrouded in hanging moss(Haunted Mansion at Disneyland, anyone?) Georgian tudor houses of the 1500-1700s, the sort that Lovecraft was so enamored with, with their gambrel roofs and leaded windows (the Amityville house was a revival variant of this style) and the stone gothic revivals, such as the Mansion from Dark Shadows, The Haunting of Hill House and the Haunted Mansion at Disneyworld.

The architectural styles of the damned.

Know them, and call yourself ghoul proper."


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Spats, thank you for the architecture breakdown.

My home is currently a Cape Cod style home, but I want to transform it into a Second Empire.

I do like the Queen Anne style, and there are some great examples in Seattle, but I really want to hit that "haunted house" style.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Okay, I'm no expert on house styles, but I like this one the best. But the reason I like it so much is because the yard looks so unkept. IMO, that's what makes a house look more haunted.
And is the last pic in post #29 a facade someone built?





TK421 said:


>


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, that is a permanent facade someone was building. Looks pretty good, but lacks some of the details that I want to include in my remodel.


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

TK421 said:


> If you could snap some pics and post them, that would be fantastic! I'm looking for all the architectural examples I can find before I start designing the remodel.


Yeah, I'll see what I can do. Alot of them look very similar ( to whats being posted)....wild paint jobs too.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Yes It Is..*

An October Haunted Attraction. Located in Arkansas, been open a few years now. The rest of the building may actually be a metal building?

My haunted house is the Ravens Grin Inn in Mount Carroll, Ill.
It's Italianate with a cupola, fancy eaves woodwork(brackets) covered with tremendous living vines that obscure the house until the middle of October, then the leaves leave and the vines resemble veins and arteries!
The perfect location= surrounded by parking lots on three sides, a cliff and river on the north side with woods and privacy. The city graveyard is my westerly neighbor on the next hill, 6,400 graves there, looking down on the town.
The house now has numerous special features I have built into it over these last 23 years ..but I didnot build the fabulous wine cellar below the basement level of the house, 32 by 16 with a 12 ft. high stone arch ceiling!
The house also came complete with a haunted history. Numerous eldely citizens here warned me it was a haunted house..and this proved very true.
See : hauntedravensgrin.com for pictures.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Looks like you kind of beat the gutters up there bros?

For me the best thing that says "haunted" are the high dormers suggesting a haunted attic, and definately the fence thingies on the roof edges.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

If you really like the Practical Magic house, the plans can be purchased online. It is actually a really nice layout, but I would think it more Queen Anne than Second Empire, but I'm no expert.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

O.K I just need to say I love the way you set up the buckys on the roof with one pulling up the other, I believe I am going to do the next year, I have some extra bluckys and that would bring attention to the FCG in the upstairs window.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yubney said:


> Looks like you kind of beat the gutters up there bros?
> 
> For me the best thing that says "haunted" are the high dormers suggesting a haunted attic, and definately the fence thingies on the roof edges.


When I'm done with the siding, I'm going to put back the small lip roof under the bump out and I'll replace the gutter with a new section so it isn't all bent up.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Yes, that is a permanent facade someone was building. Looks pretty good, but lacks some of the details that I want to include in my remodel.



That's Raycliff Manor and that was in the middle of the transformation....By the end they had the entry door in the middle where it's suppose to be.....I saw the finished project and something about the windows up in the roof (not the tower roof but the ones in the main roof) just doesn't look right....I don't know if it's because they are too small or because there is only 2 and not 4....Like I said I can't put my finger on it but something just doesn't look right....As a whole it still looks really good though.....

On your project, I think that's going to add ALOT to your current house and should actually increase the value because it will make it look bigger than it is....ZR


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

What I think is really cool about the Practical Magic house is that the main tower is actually more of a lighthouse. I love the notion, but it's way too much for me to do to my own house.

I just really like it, and as I said, if I had the money, that's what I'd want.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Dang, I simply wish I had the money to be able to live in such a home. But then again, I always figure my future home will be one story home. Oh well. BTW I am enjoying these pictures.


----------



## Chaserbug (Oct 7, 2009)

It's the metal grates around the tops that do it!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Still looking for cool facade ideas. If people cam post pics of cool "Halloween" houses or great second empire architecture, I'd really appreciate it! Need all the inspiration I can get for an improved facade.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I apologize for being lazy and not reading this thread, but I wanted to put in my two cents about "haunted house" architecture - hands down, Victorian houses earn "haunted house style". My wife and I were searching for houses years ago and I pushed for a victorian-style house like crazy just because I knew how awesome it would have been on Halloween.
I love the tower-like addition, the super slopes of the roof, touch of gothic ironwork in the finials and weather-vanes, and the way the lines of the house keep it unique and very non-cookie cutter looking. w00t.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

These are some pics from Frank's (The Mad Hatter) 2008 build. A beautiful facade.




























I would love to put some of these techniques into my next facade.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is a pic of a very popular Haunt in my area with a facade:

View attachment 15938


View attachment 15939


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Gothic windows make a haunted house and if you are thinking of making the tower permanent you should try to make the roofs like the second house. *


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Spooky, that's what I'm going for. I'd like to make the tower permanent because it means I could add an office to the second floor (something I could really use).

I'm working on a doodle of what I hope to do someday. I'll try and post it a bit later.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Come on!, Who wouldn't want to have their house look like this?


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Me likey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Come on!, Who wouldn't want to have their house look like this?


*OOOOOh I love that! THat could look spooky during the Halloween season and lovely during the spring with the right flowers and garden and oooh I can just see it*


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I would love to live in any one of these houses!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

OMG! This Thread is an absolute Blessing! Thank-You for creating this I just love Gothic/Old World/Victorian/Edwardian Style homes, and of course Haunted homes. My word, there are so many beautiful homes here "Dream Homes"! Oh my, ok well I'll be back to this thread often & will post some pics of some Gorgeous homes I have saved to my computer.

In the meantime, I'd like to Welcome you all to the home my parents owned when I was born, yep the "Haunted House of Chilliwack". This is the home I came home to from Hosptial after being born. It's Known as The Haunted House of Chilliwack in many on-line websites when you search for haunted houses, it's also known as the Fredrickson Farmhouse, after Hetty Fredrickson, A lady who also owned it at one point in time & really brought it to the world's Attention, much to the dismay of other owners after who just wanted their nice humble home to be thier, not the Public Display it became.
The home is no longer there, had several fires and I believe it was the third fire that claimed it for good. Not too sure how long my parents owned it, I've been told around 3 years, but will never know for sure. The Chilliwack Archives was kind enough to give me a great deal of reading material on it and a 11x14 Colour photo, and it's even taken in the Fall.
This photo, is one of the house I found on line for you after finding this thread, enjoy


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Sadly, I have to tell you that my parents home had Steeples "Not Sure of Spelling" all around the top of the house and a walk about up there as well, and a much more squared top with the Pointed arch you see in it now. But apprently the house was redesigned when it was renovated after each fire. This picture is a far cry from the house that was discribed to me when I was younger, I find in this picture when they rebuilt it it looked more like a BarnHouses change with the times

Nonetheless, there she is


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


>


All are nice, but this one in particular has me nearly salivating


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

*The Pink House*

Take a look at this house. It is a real home and when I was a girl, we would drive by it all the time.
A little girl who was crippled from having polio fell from the balcony into a fountain and drowned...so they say.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amyboemig/4427739603/ 

http://theshadowwatchers.blogspot.com/2009/08/ghost-stories-famous-pink-house-of.html 

http://www.city-data.com/picfilesc/picc7842.php


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

*And...*

Yes, the deed states that no matter who owns the house, it must be painted pink.
Thinking that b/c it is pink make it not scary? Heck no...drive by it at night. Or better yet, walk by it. Creepy, and something ain't right there.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hollow said:


> Yes, the deed states that no matter who owns the house, it must be painted pink.
> Thinking that b/c it is pink make it not scary? Heck no...drive by it at night. Or better yet, walk by it. Creepy, and something ain't right there.


Pink?! That truly is scary...


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

The 2nd photo on page one posted by TK421 is pretty cool!

And I just adore the one TK421 posted on page 3, 11-07-2010, although it would be a "MUST" to paint it before I could live in it, but it has huge potential, kinda reminds me of the house from the movie Practical Magic

And Hollow, I must agree with Garthgoyle, PINK!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I always think of the Addams Family house as the "look" for a haunted house


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

WOW!!! That pink one is amazing. Very cool. I think I would paint it though.lol.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

For reference, this is what our home currectly looks like. It is a 1 1/2 story cape cod style home.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

And this is a sketch of what my wife and I are thinking of doing to "transform" the house for halloween.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

That looks amazing TK. I wish my hubby had half your handyman skills!! Don't tell him I said that though!! lol 

Here are a couple of pictures of a house where I live that typically say, 'haunted house' to me. Odd thing is Glanmore is rumoured to actually be haunted. 










and another similar,










I also came across this website that actually has Glanmore and another house here in Belleville (couldn't find a pic to include here) that I always felt had that haunted feel as well. It discusses the second empire style of architecture. 

http://www.ontarioarchitecture.com/Second.htm

Can't wait to see your home when you have completed the work TK!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

This is Craigdarroch Castle in Victoria BC, my province's Capitial City, not too far from where I live. I always thought it was such a beautiful home, the Architectural Detail amazed me for the time period. So wish they still built homes like these. BTW, you can read up on this house by Googling the castle name if you're interested in learning it's history
Craigdarroch Castle Victoria BC











One of my Dream homes, even if it isn't a real one. Just love it's Ambience and Stunning Architectural Detail


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

TK421, OMG! That Transformation would look wicked! Clearly you have a great deal of Energy, wanna come help me finish getting moved,lol
Can't wait to see pics, if you and you're Wife do the transformation.

BooBaby! Stunning photo hun. I just love how they did homes then in the Brick, I just love the look of Bricked homes rather then the Vinyl siding that's common today


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

A couple more homes




















A Bathroom I love, minus that Frickin Pink fluffy lamp!









A Most Stunning Gothic Bed I Adore


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, managed to put together a blend pic to better illustrate what we have now and what we hope to someday build.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

TK421, very cool! Would something like this actually work to see how a exterior home reno would look, if it could be reno'd in such a way?


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

Aw Dutchess, you beat me to it! I was going to post Craigdarroch! LOL Funny, though, I've never actually been to the castle! I've been to Hatley at Royal Roads, but not Craigdarroch.

Hatley:
View attachment 16017


This one (below) is only minutes away from me and if two things ever happen (me winning millions of dollar and this house going on the market), well let me tell you, I will have one very awsome and very huge Halloween prop! LOL 

http://maps.google.ca/maps?q=224+st...lumbia&t=h&z=17&panoid=1rqWMobe3B_AeEXzG2WkbA


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> TK421, very cool! Would something like this actually work to see how a exterior home reno would look, if it could be reno'd in such a way?


Not sure I understand your question, but I am hoping to make this a permanent change to the house. It would not be a facade built out of styrofoam and 1x2s, but would be a fully built addtion/remodel to the house.

Probably not something we'll do this season, but the thought is there, so my next step is to create some architectural drawings and run the numbers.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see your progress pics once you get started TK. Pretty fantastic vision you guys have!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> A Bathroom I love, minus that Frickin Pink fluffy lamp!


*Drools*




Dutchess of Darkness said:


> A Most Stunning Gothic Bed I Adore


*Drools some more*

My girlfriend showed me that bed quite awhile ago, and I just can't get over how amazing it is. You have got great taste, too, Dutchess If I get to actually see it when I visit later this year (hopefully, we'll have enough time), I will try to get some pics. If we get to use it (I'm sure they would love that), even better


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey Mr.Grimsley, lol I was gonna post the Hatley Castle, glad now I didn't or I wouldnve felt bad

Couple months ago I purchased my Door Bell's for our new house from Water Glass Studio's, they custom make Antique Reproductions, my door bells are the Drawing Room Door Bells from the Hately Castle. Check em out sometime

TK421 You just did answer my question And I'll have more for ya another time due to your answer


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Garthgoyle Very Expensive Taste unfortunately, but I'm blessed with a wonderful hubby who tries his best to accomodate my desires We'll have to share decor tastes sometime as I think we have much in common Will post a pick of my new bedroom suite when I get another chance ok.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

This one's in a suburb of Brisbane, AU. It's always been a personal fave of mine, as spooky houses go:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/927551160_4874107f77.jpg


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Marie Roget said:


> This one's in a suburb of Brisbane, AU. It's always been a personal fave of mine, as spooky houses go:
> 
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1174/927551160_4874107f77.jpg


Oooh nice...looks like its up for grabs too. Now if I could just win that lottery!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> Thanks Garthgoyle Very Expensive Taste unfortunately, but I'm blessed with a wonderful hubby who tries his best to accomodate my desires We'll have to share decor tastes sometime as I think we have much in common Will post a pick of my new bedroom suite when I get another chance ok.


You are welcome, Dutchess. Sounds like fun 



Boo Baby!! said:


> Oooh nice...looks like its up for grabs too. Now if I could just win that lottery!!


You can have the house, but the lottery is _mine_


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

lol Garthgoyle!! Well we can play nice and share can't we???


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Now these are whole lot of dream homes for me! *


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

And a few more for our Darker Musing


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Check out the site for this Castle 500 year old Brick alone, and Beautifully Landscaped Gardens, could use a bit of a Macabre Touch-up and some Beautiful Gargoyles & Mourning Angels, but worth the effort

Thornewood Castle


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

And Finally but Never Forgotten, let's see who get this one correct the first time around. Who's house is this ???


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> And Finally but Never Forgotten, let's see who get this one correct the first time around. Who's house is this ???


*Why, that's Stephen King's house! Gotta love it.*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Boo Baby!! said:


> lol Garthgoyle!! Well we can play nice and share can't we???


For a fellow HF member, sure



TK421 said:


> *Why, that's Stephen King's house! Gotta love it.*


That is cool, especially the gate


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Makes me wish I had the property. Right now, we have a pretty small front yard at the end of a cul-de-sac. No room for a walkway with a cool gate.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

These are my two dream homes in the town where I live, and both happen to be on the market now!!!! Oh well, a girl can dream.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> These are my two dream homes in the town where I live, and both happen to be on the market now!!!! Oh well, a girl can dream.


*Wow! This is an incredible house!! What a fantastic entry and property. Where is this? Do you have an address? I'd love to look it up, perhaps see a walk-thru and find out how much they're asking.*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ I'll send you the link


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a fun neighborhood to virtually waslk through with Google Maps. Lots of great houses and great architecture. Sadly, we just don't have these kinds of homes up in the Puget Sound. For us, 100 years is an old and historic home.

If anyone wants to "walk the neighborhood", here's the address of the Belmont Mansion.

411 Belmont Avenue, Greenville, SC


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure this house actually doesn't exist but the house used in the Casper the friendly ghost movie had a pretty creepy vibe to it. 

For the life of me I can't find a pic of it though.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey BooBaby, I Soooo Love that movie and even more so the house, it was even more beautiful then the one on Haunted Mansion. So here you go hun, here's what I could find out for you, enjoy

The interior of Whipstaff " Whipstaff Manor being it's name in the moviewas built entirely on sets in California specifically for this film. The exterior is a combination of a set and a matte painting, similar to the way a lot of the shots in Wizard of Oz.

However, Whipstaff is a small estate located on a small bluff, adjacent by a worn wagon path up to a wooded hilltop north of Friendship, Maine where it overlooks the Atlantic coast. It is easily seen from Route 131 winding along the coast, but it is only reached by Pullman Lane on the north side of town
"Link for ya"http://www.codelphia.com/aesgaard41/whipstaff.html

But most of all, here you go hun
































































I have more for ya sweetie, just no time today to upload anymore, enjoy these for now.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Awwe thanks Dutchess...you're awesome!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Alright my cherished Gouls, who are most of us familiar with that owns this home among many ?










And What is the name of this well known Estate, and Which movie that most of us have probably seen and fell in Love with did they shoot some of the movie from this property?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am at a complete loss. I"ve never seen that estate/mansion before.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I could work with this!!


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey TK421. Ok the first house is one of Anne Rices Homes in New Orleans.

The second house, the Estate, is the Oak Valley Plantation Located on the Mississippi River between the historic Louisiana cities of New Orleans and Baton Rouge, Oak Alley Plantation has been called the "Grande Dame of the Great River Road". This grand place has had several movies filmed there, but the one I thought it might bring back memories to folks here is "Interview with a Vampire"


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok let's give this another go around, from which movie does this house come out of?


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Just a couple of cool places


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Now if there's one place that has remained on my places to visit if I ever had the chance to travel it would be the Sedlec Ossuary "The Church of Bones". It's truly Macabre Beauty at it's Finest, and I'm sure Skullshop will drool when he see's it if he hasn't already,lol There are just so many beautiful pictures of the Sedlec Ossuary that it would take me forever to upload so I'll post some pics and then a link to it's website for further viewing pleasure, hope you enjoy it as much as I did

Exterior Church Pics



























ok Lets Enter



























More to come, and yes this entire chruch is composed of real human remains, that's what an Ossuary is


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

Coin Offerings



















Close-up of the massive Chandelier









Sedlec Coat of Arms









monstrance


















more to come


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

top part of the coat of arms









Yes there are Tours of Sedlec Ossuary



























Cages to keep people from ruining the Ossuary


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

So if distant travels are in your plans, be sure to check out the Sedlec Ossuary, Sedlec is a suburb of Kutna Hora in Czech Republic, I think it would be well worth the visit


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That's so funny, I was thinking of doing somthing similar in the girls' room.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

That would be way cool, I bet they'd love it


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a rare example of an early northwest victorian. This is a historic B&B in Port Townsend, Washington.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

And here is a beautiful victorian on the Washington & Jefferson College campus.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

More examples of architecture in Port Townsend.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

wow! my word you have some stunning homes in your state TK421


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

We do have some pockets of good architecture.

Sadly, we also have many square miles of ugly split-levels.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome pics, Dutchess and TK421 I remember seeing that ossuary on one of the Travel Channel's specials, along with some other interesting destinations.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

This pic is of http://swmohn.ning.com/profiles/blogs/research-blog-4-the-pythianthe Pythian Castle in my hometown, er, city of Springfield, MO. It's crazy haunted, and very beautiful and historic.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't see any pics doom buggy junkie

Thanks Garthgoyle, glad you liked them And TK421, yep you do have some beauties


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

TK421 - I agree! That whole concept of setup and tear down really can get to be too much!
We do the same crazy kind of  hauted house setup every Halloween too!

Ahhh but we do love the props we setup for Hallowee don't we!

Here is our attempt to build our own haunted house facade...


We Hope your upgrades to your home go exactly the way your want them too because then your home haunting will be a lot smoother every Halloween and you'll also live in a cook looking house!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Here is our attempt to build our own haunted house facade...


That is incredible, SS. Nice work


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree! I love that the door is a coffin too. Never seen that before.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness (Dec 6, 2007)

ScreamingScarecrow, WOW! You did an absolutely Amazing job! I love the Coffin front door, and stunning lighting, very well done indeed


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I love all the houses pictured. I haven't been following this thread, I just found it. Personally I would have to build a house to look like an old Victorian style house. (I don't know how haunted house look-a-likes break down ) But I would have to build a house to look like that, not buy and move into one. I would want to start with a fresh history. Ain't no previously owned, someone died in it house for me!


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Also... the Harlaxton Manor from the movie The Haunting.









Checkout some cool making of photos here: http://www2.harlaxton.ac.uk/harlaxton/film/index.htm


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for the great pictures that have been provided. There's a lot of visuals here and I'm very excited. 

I'm hoping to remodel the front of my home and I really want to get the architecture right. I've been talking with my wife and we agree that this remodel will most likely take place *NEXT* year, so this year I will just focus on small things and try to re-use as much as I can for Halloween 2011.

I have ordered some books that will arrive next week that should also give me a lot of details on Victorian architecture and design.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

*Name that house!*

This one belonged to Samuel Clements I think?



Dutchess of Darkness said:


> And a few more for our Darker Musing


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Winchester Mystery house in San Jose, Ca*

Here are some pictures from the Winchester Mystery House.


















Here are some pictures that I took when my husband and I visited the house for our anniversary last year.








That's the infamous door that leads to nowhere.
This is their real cemetery they have. I think it was a pet cemetery.








Here are the awesome spider web windows it had.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

*Winchester Mystery house in San Jose, Ca*

Here are some more....



















There is an awesome history behind this house that a lot of you probably know about and know the story behind this house but for those of you that don't here's their website you can check out if you want to learn more.
http://winchestermysteryhouse.com/


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

hollow said:


> Yes, the deed states that no matter who owns the house, it must be painted pink.
> Thinking that b/c it is pink make it not scary? Heck no...drive by it at night. Or better yet, walk by it. Creepy, and something ain't right there.


lol im sry but a house like that SHOULD not be pink lol wow ... that just umm not right lol


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

dang i gotta say it.. seeing all of these pictures of the houses are awsome and im enjoying seeing them and how it can be decorated up for halloween! keep on rocking!!!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

The exterior of that last image you posted looks strikingly similar "Murder Castle"-- Serial killer H.H. Holmes' Chicago house of murder and mayhem. (Long since destroyed by fire.)

See attachment for comparison



TK421 said:


>


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

I have been reading through some architecture books (mostly victorian) trying to better design the front house remodel so it looks nice 10 months out of the year, but creepy the other two. This is my latest design.










_This is a front elevation view that shows the addition with some details. My original image is much larger, but for the purposes of the forum, this is what I could post._










_This is a side view elevation that shows the heights of the towers and how the structures will marry to the current home. (this is mostly for my own benefit in planning, but I thought I'd post it all the same.)_


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know the three main colors we want to work with are a base of medium grey, white trim, and a deep red for the front doors and various highlights.

I recently picked up two more books that are wonderful reference guides:
1. Painted Ladies
2. Daughters of Painted Ladies

If there are any architects or architect appreciators, please comment on my latest design. Where can I add highlight color? What structures work for the Halloween/Second Empire theme? What components don't work?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking at the Behr color chart, I think the colors I would like to use are:


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap!!! That looks amazing! Excellent color choices btw! I think the architecture melds very well together, you definitely did a great job converting a cape cod into a victorian! I can hardly wait to see progress pics and final product!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are just a few from my hometown, there are a ton more but I figured you'll get the idea from these.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Just a few more.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Holy Cow Tumblin! I need to move to your neck of the woods! Those homes are amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those are some great pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah Saratoga, NY is a goldmine for houses we would all love, but the prices for them are insane.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

ZombieRaider said:


> I agree....Phantom Manor is THE ULTIMATE LOOKING HAUNTED HOUSE....If I ever win the lottery, that's the house I'm building.....ZR


If I win as well I'll have one too that looks simular ! lol


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Empty_W said:


> Yeah Saratoga, NY is a goldmine for houses we would all love, but the prices for them are insane.


You got that right EW!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay so everyone seemed to enjoy some of the houses in my town here are a few more.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

One of these is from the 1800's and one was built 5 years ago, care to guess which is which? LOL


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful homes.....kind of wants to make ya move.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

seriously....lol


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

If only I could afford one of those houses. Beautiful stuff! These are the details I really want to be looking at for my remodel. Ass those special little elements that really bring out the magnificence of these homes.

Thanks for posting all of these!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tumblindice said:


> One of these is from the 1800's and one was built 5 years ago, care to guess which is which? LOL


From the size of the picture, I really couldn't tell you which was authentic and which was a gorgeous homage. The windows, shingles, turrets, and other architectural elements all seem to be in keeping with the authentic style on both homes.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great pictures, Tumblin Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

TK421 said:


> From the size of the picture, I really couldn't tell you which was authentic and which was a gorgeous homage. The windows, shingles, turrets, and other architectural elements all seem to be in keeping with the authentic style on both homes.


Sorry TK but forum resizes the stuff, just take a closer look at the roof in blue/grey house, dead giveaway it is slate.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Dutchess of Darkness said:


> And a few more for our Darker Musing


OHhhhhhhhhhhhh ... can someone please loan me a few million to buy this?? Pretty please?

I just read some previous posts. YES it is Samuel Clemen's Home. I knew I liked it for a reason!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

What a killer house that is! SC had it going on!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Tumblindice, those house are truly amazing. They must be spectacular during the holidays.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Here are a few of my local cool architecture:

Vikingsholm Castle in Lake Tahoe:









the Tea House on the island next to Vikingsholm:









Cool rock house in Reno - we have a lot of these, but this one's the coolest:









The Mysterious Verdi Inn in Verdi NV (70's photo, after renovation, current dilapidated condition):
































Honestly ... i could go on and on about the Verdi Inn ... I just love it. we took a trip through the mountains and when we came out there was this really freaky cool and mysterious building. We got out and explored. It is totally boarded up due to a fire about 30 years ago and the second floor outer balcony area is not even safe to walk on ... as we quickly found out! There is a side area with a pool/pond?? and a lot of short archways you have to duck to go under and such neat stuff. It is just something that if any of you are ever in the area, you HAVE to stop by and see it!!!! I'll find the rest of the pictures I actually took when i went there and post them. They are way better than the tink web photos and blurry google street photos.

"The Castle" in Virginia City, NV:


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been doing more research and looking through a couple of books to identify what attributes of victorian architecture I really like. I think of all the sub-groups, I'm leaning more towards Queen Anne and Stick style. Of course, I also like Second Empire for the roof types and towers.

Anyway, I keep tinkering with the design and this is my latest incarnation.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

*sigh* if only my husband were THIS into Halloween


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> *sigh* if only my husband were THIS into Halloween


My wife may be so sick of my constant remodelling, she'll be willing to rent me out! 

Right now, she keeps telling me no big projects until next summer (2012) so I'm just taking my time and designing and re-designing. I keep telling her, if she makes me wait too long, it's going to get way too ellaborate for me to finish over a single summer.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> My wife may be so sick of my constant remodelling, she'll be willing to rent me out!
> 
> Right now, she keeps telling me no big projects until next summer (2012) so I'm just taking my time and designing and re-designing. I keep telling her, if she makes me wait too long, it's going to get way too ellaborate for me to finish over a single summer.


Lmao my husband isn't into Halloween AT ALL! I'm considering divorce LOL. Frustrating when you're so into it and wanna do so much, but you get held back cuz there's only so much one person can do. Grrrrr!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are some of the towers I've designed. I like them all, but I need to match the right look for the overall home. I like the victorian stick style with all the trim and detail, but there are certain aspects of second empire I would really like to include, like the thick, deep mouldings and trim. Fortunately, I will have many months to plan and get it "just right" before I start building next summer.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Here are some of the towers I've designed. I like them all, but I need to match the right look for the overall home. I like the victorian stick style with all the trim and detail, but there are certain aspects of second empire I would really like to include, like the thick, deep mouldings and trim. Fortunately, I will have many months to plan and get it "just right" before I start building next summer.


I really like the 3rd one. Something about the wrought iron roof fencing scream haunted to me. Do you have a full pic of your house without any decorations?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Lmao my husband isn't into Halloween AT ALL! I'm considering divorce LOL. Frustrating when you're so into it and wanna do so much, but you get held back cuz there's only so much one person can do. Grrrrr!


You live in Mass. Residents there should be given a halloween cap when they're born!










I'm grateful for my wife that she allows me this hobby. She really enjoys the apothecary we put up in the garage each year -- that's her major contribution to the haunt.

As for the remodelling, she likes that, too. I've added a pantry, sunroom (playroom for the girls) and a new master bath and bedroom that has turned our 3 bedroom, 2 bath into a grand 4 bedroom, 3 bath.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> You live in Mass. Residents there should be given a halloween cap when they're born!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah well I'm a redhead (more like strawberry blonde/ orange...whatever you wanna call it) so I was born with a natural pumpkin hat! My mom use to tease me and say I was born in a pumpkin patch, especially cuz I was born in October.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I just put together a new album of the house with many pics of previous remodel projects I've completed. Here are some shots of the house as it looks this morning.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> Yeah well I'm a redhead (more like strawberry blonde/ orange...whatever you wanna call it) so I was born with a natural pumpkin hat! My mom use to tease me and say I was born in a pumpkin patch, especially cuz I was born in October.


Ok, I'll fly to Mass. and build you whatever you want. I'm a sucker for a redhead. 

(My wife would probably let me go, if I promised to take the two year old with me!)


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I still love the 3rd one. Ever consider building a widow's peak? Georgous all year round, but just imagine what you could do with it for Halloween. I'm gonna take a walk around the historic part of my city later on today (some georgous vistorians there). I'll snap some pix and post em up for you to see. Maybe it'll give ya some new ideas *evil laugh*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> Ok, I'll fly to Mass. and build you whatever you want. I'm a sucker for a redhead.
> 
> (My wife would probably let me go, if I promised to take the two year old with me!)


Haha sah sweet!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you mean a widow's walk? I sorta put that in as the second floor balcony. I'm hoping to match victorian style banisters there. I may even lathe them myself -- have to see if I'm prepared to lathe that many.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone around here calls em widow's peaks lol. Well here are the pix I took from my walk earlier today. Hope they inspire you!









This isn't all that great, but it's damn creepy looking!




























Nothing too spectacular about this either, BUT it's the house Lizzie Borden died in. Thought you may be interested in seeing it.

There's more pix on my page under the Misc. album


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> This isn't all that great, but it's damn creepy looking!


This one is wonderfully creepy! The weathering and overgrown yard are perfect for that spooky, creepy vibe. Great corbels and a nice mansard roof. I've noticed that the Queen Anne and Stick style are usually asymmetrical, with towers and windows sticking out every which way, but the Second Empire style is more symmetrical.

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I really should read here more often. My husband seems to be having an architectural affair!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I said I'd take the two year old with me.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL no worries darlin. This is strictly a Halloween thang!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

This is the house I grew up in. The past owners basically destroyed a lot of the details on the outside and tried to do the same inside. My mom wanted to restore this house, but things happened and we were forced to move. The attic creeps the hell out of me to this day and I swear the place is haunted.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a cute house! I love the molding on the posts.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

It took me a long time to draw this one out because of the 3D quality of the image, but I think I'm finally done. With any luck, Next summer I will start rebuilding my cape cod style home into a victorian second empire/stick style facade.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That is totally amazing dude. I love all the details. I can't wait until you get started!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

As soon as I can get the garage cleaned up, I think I'll start turning out balusters on the lathe. From the look of things, I'm going to need over 100 of the short ballusters and over 50 of the tall balusters.

I'm also going to need a lot of corbels!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll say lol. The second floor, is that intended to be able to walk on? Cause if so, it would be a nice touch to put in french doors where those 2 rounded top windows are (second to last windows on the right)


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

will look awesome tk!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

MissMandy said:


> I'll say lol. The second floor, is that intended to be able to walk on? Cause if so, it would be a nice touch to put in french doors where those 2 rounded top windows are (second to last windows on the right)


Yes, the second floor deck will be fully functional, and I would love to make both sets of french doors over the garage functional. I'm also going to install outdoor outlets (one by each tower) to power lights and motors.

It's definitely going to be a big project, but I'm really excited about it and I think the past 8 years of remodelling have prepared me a build on this scale.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*NEED FEEDBACK!!*

Now that I have the framework figured out for how I hope the remodel will look, I would appreciate everyone telling me what special features will send it "over the top" as a Halloween house, and not just a pretty attempt at a victorian.

So back to the original question, what architectual features make a "halloween" house?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The wrought iron fencing on the roof definately says 'Halloween' house to me. So you've got that down pat. Garage door doesn't fit in so well, but I suppose ya kinda need that lol. I'm sure for Halloween you can cover it up with some sort of 'stone' facade or something. Speaking of stones, it would be nice if the house had a stone foundation. The house is obviously already built, so idk if it's possible to somehow put a stone border around the entire house? (I am so not an architect). Uhh what else? Carved double doors on the main porch would be killer. Most old 'creepy' victorians have georgous carved doors. Maybe check ebay.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Every year we put a facade on front of the garage. In years past, it's been the enterance to the apothecary with the apothecary tower.

I think we will continue to do something like that in the future. A false wall in front of the garage door that blends in with the rest of the house and a false boardwalk with columns and a handrail.










_2010 apothecary facade in front of garage._


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes that's perfect


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

If I could, this is what I wish my garage door could be.

Epic Architecture Win


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Can you imagine?! That is damn near the coolest thing I've ever seen.....aside from a heated driveway. Ahh to have money lol


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Money would make things a lot easier. 

I bet someone on this forum knows enough about electric motors and/or hydrolics to make that a reality.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Start sniffing around


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

But hey, at least you have a house to do all this awesome stuff to. I'm still in an apartment :/ Don't get me wrong, it's a big apartment, like the size of a single level ranch ~ 3 bdrms, LR, DR, fairly big KIT and a sunroom. Nice little backyard where I plan to do a walk through this year for our costume party. But that's about all I can do. No front yard whatsoever, so I'm limited to just decorating my front windows and the front door.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that. I remember apartment life and it definitely had it's decorating drawbacks. Still had some great parties, but nothing like the yard haunt I put on now.

I feel your pain.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah, kinda sucks. But I'll still make it bad *ss


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I want to thank TumblinDice for sending me some great pics of the amazing houses in his neighborhood. The pics look great and are a great help in my designing for the remodel.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That house in the second row is just awesome. God I'd love to see the inside.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, the outside is gorgeous and the stone foundation is very nice. I can take bits and pieces, but I could never make my house look that good. I'd need a larger plot of land and I'd need to start from the foundation up.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Why don't houses get built like this anymore? Everything is so damn cookie cutter and just BORING! Where's the detail? The character? The passion? *sigh* totally disgusts me


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> It took me a long time to draw this one out because of the 3D quality of the image, but I think I'm finally done. With any luck, Next summer I will start rebuilding my cape cod style home into a victorian second empire/stick style facade.


Taking a closer look at this, there's something I'm not too fond of. Don't get me wrong, you did a fantastic job designing this and I know it took you quite awhile. Lord knows I'm not an expert, but you wanted oppinions so here it is. I absolutely love the flat roofing with the wrought iron fencing ~ defiantely a must in my eyes. But the first peak you have on the left seems like it doesn't belong there. Yes, victorian architecture if very abstract like that, but it just doesn't seem like it would fit in well with your house. If you are going to have 2 peaks, I think it would look better if they were both the same style. The peak all the way to the right is the better of the two. But I think it would look much better with only the one (above garage). Hmm, might wanna consider adding in one of those bump out bay windows to the side of the house there too. (sorry don't know the proper term). Would make it look that much more vistorian


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I apprecaite your feedback, but I'm not sure I follow what you're saying. When you say the "first peak on the left" are you referring to the original gable roof that is currently on my house?

I need to keep that roof line for the support of the roof on the back side of the house.

My hope is that it will be hidden from the street when you look at the house, and won't show unless you walk into the neighbor's yard like I did for this picture. 










_East side of home, hidden from street and facing green belt. You can also see three sides of my tower facade hanging there._


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

No no. First peak of the 'remodel'. Sorry, shoulda been more specific.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

For instance, the blend pic you did on post #69 looks much more natural for your home. The flat peaks with wrought iron seems to fit better. And then maybe just the one pointy peak over the garage. Again, I'm not an architect so I have no idea what the proper terms are.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Perhaps this will help clarify...










Now, which roof line are you talking about?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think what you're saying is that my earlier drawing was more symmetrical, which is more indicative of the Second Empire style, which is where the Mansard roof style comes from.

In my later design, I added a tower on the left coming off a bedroom. I did this to help bring out the Victorian "Stick" style, which I also like. My wife thought the symmetrical style was too classical and not quite "haunted" enough, hence the new tower on the left.

But I think you're saying that removing the bedroom tower will bring out more of the "Phantom Manor" look by returning the symmetry of the roof line.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

TK421 said:


> I think what you're saying is that my earlier drawing was more symmetrical, which is more indicative of the Second Empire style, which is where the Mansard roof style comes from.
> 
> In my later design, I added a tower on the left coming off a bedroom. I did this to help bring out the Victorian "Stick" style, which I also like. My wife thought the symmetrical style was too classical and not quite "haunted" enough, hence the new tower on the left.
> 
> But I think you're saying that removing the bedroom tower will bring out more of the "Phantom Manor" look by returning the symmetry of the roof line.


Ok, that diagram helped quite a bit. Your 'tower' is my 'peak' LOL. The house would look better without Tower #1 is what I was originaly trying to say.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, so here are two versions of the remodel. One has three towers, the other has two towers. Which one do people like more? 

Which one is more "haunted"?

What else can I do to enhance the "spooky" quality of the build?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

The second one is exactly what I was picturing, TK. Looks more natural.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the one with three towers just because it has at little bit more symmetry if that makes any sense. I think it balances out the other tower on the right. Just my two cents.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are front elevations of both versions.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

what would it look like if both towers looked the same?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I wondered that myself. Tower 1 and 3


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Si-cotik said:


> what would it look like if both towers looked the same?


Really? Oh, man. Back to the drawing progam...










I have to say, I really like having towers of different styles. It's more of a challenge architectually, and I think it adds more individuality to the home. Granted, having the only haunted house on the block is unique enough in a neighborhood of small, residential houses built in the early 80s.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a version with tower #1 and tower #3 having the same design.


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I like it! But you should really go with your gut.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

If it's going to have 3 towers, I like it this way with towers 1 and 3 being the same. But yes, defiantely go with your gut. After all....you're gonna be living in it 365! lol


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, I think they should both be octagonal, not square. I thought that's what the original poster who mentioned the towers was talking about. Asymmetry can be creepy but for some reason it didn't work in that case... actually maybe try making Tower 1 triangular or hexagonal.


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

All those houses are so beautiful. I want one, lol. With a lot of land though, so I can build my own cemetery next door, LOL.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

You of course can go with whatever you like, I was just curious what it would look like if tower one and three looked the same..guess I should have specified better.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, here is a version with two of the octagonal towers.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I like that one its cool. In my opinion of course


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I guess you can never have enough towers, so just in case I'm feeling really crazy and ambitious, here's another plan.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

TheEighthPlague said:


> TK ... a house like that in _our _area would only cost you a gajillion dollars. Why don't you just pony up the cash and move?
> 
> Some of the predominant features of the houses you've posted are a gambrel roof usually with dormers, a widows walk, balconies, and lots of ornamental details like complex cornices etc. All costly in the modern world. Are you not concerned with resale value? People may shy away from buying a haunted house when it comes time to sell. Especially when they hear the urban legend of the woman who was crushed to death by her halloweeen obsessed husband.


What if he never expects to move?
Sometimes it is about love. I love my house and have no intention of ever selling it. I get offended when people talk about nothing but resale factor. There is more to life than what you will get if you sell it. 
Can't we own something without already thinking about how much we can sell it for?


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Okay, I guess you can never have enough towers, so just in case I'm feeling really crazy and ambitious, here's another plan.


Like this even better but that would definitly be a lot of work


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Dang TK! 
They all look great!
I like the one with the 2 different styles of towers the best. But that is because it also gives the opportunity of having the classic victorian sloop part of the roof. LOVE that!


----------



## Merlyn67 (Nov 17, 2008)

After seeing your posts on what you are thinking about for your house, I have to submit this one.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

IshWitch said:


> What if he never expects to move?
> Sometimes it is about love. I love my house and have no intention of ever selling it. I get offended when people talk about nothing but resale factor. There is more to life than what you will get if you sell it.
> Can't we own something without already thinking about how much we can sell it for?


My wife and I love our house and the location. We feel the schools are good for our girls and we have a beautiful park behind our house. We have grocery stores and shopping within walking distance.

I don't worry about resale because my wife and I plan on living here as long as we can. I don't want to do anything that would make the house look shabby, just cool.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

As TK said, we have no intention of moving, ever! So, no worries about resale. Our plan is to live here until we can't take care of ourselves, and then hand the house and the haunt over to whichever of our daughters is most interested in carrying on the tradition. 

I actually suggested that we do a permanent build over the garage, since we never park cars in it anyway! TK doesn't want to because he worries about getting tools in and out for building. 

The nice part is, we're not doing this right away, we have a year to research, plan, and pick the best tower design. RIGHT TK? WE ARE NOT STARTING CONSTRUCTION THIS YEAR!

And, just in case you think I'm being mean, I have told him (several times!) that I WANT him to focus on Halloween this year! We have tossed around ideas about animations, sound, lights, etc, but we've been so busy with big construction projects, we haven't had time to work them out.

Oh, and the asymetrical design was my fault too, I told him that I thought symetrical houses looked less "haunted"!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

How about... TWENTY TOWERS?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Out of all the different designs, I think my favorite is the three towers with different styles. Not only does it have a strong look, but it gives me the opportunity to build several different styles.










I also like the "two tower" look, with the symmetry off the main tower, but it means I lose a new closet if I remove the tower on the far left.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ok, opinions wanted. Which is the better tower?*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Second one


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

the inward facing arcs are much more haunted looking, the narrowing effect is much more powerful and classic


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ditto on the second one...first one looks like it's ready to blow up..haha


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

okay, so people seem to like the second one. Good to know. That's what I started with, I just saw a different style and wondered if it might be more appropriate.


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Although it might be too late in the design process, check this out 




You might find it interesting


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks! That looks like a good book. I have six books like that already. They all give house plates and plans. They're great for reference.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

ok, thats it . I'm movin next door. 
Love the look of all of it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you moved next door, I could start working on your house this summer, since my wife is telling me I need to wait until next year to work on my plans.


----------



## spiderqueen (Aug 31, 2009)

It was a hotel rather than a house, but I think its turret and veranda are stunning in a spooky, haunting sort of way.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is a great corner turret, and the corbels are nice, too! It's funny, the little details that make a building look "spooky" or aged to the perfect time when ghosts would walk the halls.

Thanks for the pics, Spiderqueen.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't believe how much I'm learning about Victorian architecture because of all the research I'm doing for this remodel next summer. I think, between now and then, I'm going to work on some smaller things inside the house. One thing I'm starting on soon is a rebuild of our fireplace. I want to take out what is currently there and build a nice, floor to ceiling, Victorian-style hearth and surround. It will take some time because of the details, but I really want to get it right.

So, in addition to opinions and pics of architecture, if anyone can submit pics of grand Victorian fireplaces, that would be fantastic!

Due to the home's current decor, I will be building the hearth in white.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

You know, something simple, like this...


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I know you're making it white, but I just loved the look and detail of these.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! The top of the mirror is really cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> You know, something simple, like this...


Simple? Who are you kidding with that one?

I love Victorian architecture. I'm sure it will look very nice, TK


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are the three towers I hope to build in some greater detail.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Continuing to play around with the design and layout of the remodel. Definitely want to make sure everything will fit and work right.

This is a breakout, by floor, of how the layout would work.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here is an update on the planning stages. I'm drawing up plans on how everything will fit together and work. 









_This is the first, or main, floor of our home with the proposed renovations._









_This is the second floor of our home with the proposed renovations. The second floor's square footage will increase quite a bit, and I will finally get my office. The space above the garage will be enlarged and reinforced so we have a good place for storage._









_This is a cross-section of the main home and shows how the mansard roof will integrate into the existing structure._









_This side view shows how the area above the garage will be heightened and storage space will be increased. This should give me a huge space for off-season storage -- maybe even extra space for a work shop._


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

*Very Cool*

There are some wonderful homes depicted here, some of them with a more "haunted look" than others. I think you can find similar homes in many towns, in the older districts, especially the monolithic Victorians. If anyone owns one of these in Pa or Delaware, I'll gladly come to a Halloween party and do some readings from one of my books! How is that for a background setting for some spooky atmosphere?

Paul.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, cleaned up the garage and got the lathe set up. Cut a piece of 4x4 to 32" and went for it! 

This is my first turned balluster. Turning a 4x4 is pretty rough, so I might be looking for a different wood to work with in the future, but I'm pretty happy with the result -- just need to make about 50 more of them!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I did some research last night and the first thing I realize is I really need to sharpen my chisels. I'm going to Lowes this afternoon so I can get a 6" bench grinder ($39) so that I can properly sharpen everything. The dullest of my chisels are the two gougers -- which I really need for this type of shaping work.

I looked at wood density, and I think the Hem/Fir of the construction 4x4 will work pretty well, and it certainly is cheap. I can buy a 4x4x8 for $8 and get three ballusters out of it. I know Poplar would be better, as it is slightly softer and has a much tighter grain, but I can't find any thick pieces of poplar, and I worry about gluing four 3/4" thicknesses together. I fear that one bad catch and the seems will split apart.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Oy! No grinders for sharpening hand tools! Too easy to overheat the metal and ruin the temper. You want to make them _scary_ sharp!

http://woodencreations.us/scarysharp.htm

If you do use the bench grinder, go slow. Don't hold the chisel against it for extended lengths of time. High speed steel is less vulnerable to heat than carbon steel (it has to get to the blue level before softening permanently) but you still want to be careful with it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Xane said:


> Oy! No grinders for sharpening hand tools! Too easy to overheat the metal and ruin the temper. You want to make them _scary_ sharp!
> 
> http://woodencreations.us/scarysharp.htm
> 
> If you do use the bench grinder, go slow. Don't hold the chisel against it for extended lengths of time. High speed steel is less vulnerable to heat than carbon steel (it has to get to the blue level before softening permanently) but you still want to be careful with it.


Wow! Thank you so much for the info and the link -- this is extremely helpful. I'm still trying to find the proper angle for my two gouging chisels.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

okay, I think I found a good reference:

_"Most gouging chisels have blades angled to 40 degrees. Set the tool rest to 40 degrees if your particular model shows the angle measurements."_


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I usually just wing it but it's not too hard to make a block cut at an angle (especially if you have a chop/miter saw) wider than the sandpaper, put little wheels on it (both to roll and to hold it up off the sandpaper a bit), and use it as a jig to sharpen with. If you have a glass store in your area, see if they have any scraps of heavy plate/float glass to use as a work surface. Most glass is floated these days so it'll be very flat and level. The bigger the piece the more sandpaper you can use at a time, just be careful not to get the grit from one contaminating the other (just rinse the whole thing off). If you get ambitious you can also find adhesive backed paper online, as well as paper and abrasive compounds higher than 2000 grit.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Xane said:


> I usually just wing it but it's not too hard to make a block cut at an angle (especially if you have a chop/miter saw) wider than the sandpaper, put little wheels on it (both to roll and to hold it up off the sandpaper a bit), and use it as a jig to sharpen with. If you have a glass store in your area, see if they have any scraps of heavy plate/float glass to use as a work surface. Most glass is floated these days so it'll be very flat and level. The bigger the piece the more sandpaper you can use at a time, just be careful not to get the grit from one contaminating the other (just rinse the whole thing off). If you get ambitious you can also find adhesive backed paper online, as well as paper and abrasive compounds higher than 2000 grit.


Xane, do you have any pics of the process or setup?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I found this technique for sharpening gouge chisels on a grinder. The key is, slow speed and less is more.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

No, I haven't scary sharpened any tools recently, though I really should sharpen my kitchen knives. Here's part of a deeper FAQ about the method, with some jig ideas:

http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/jig faq 02.html

My method is more like a toy car shaped like a cheese wedge. Make the wheels (just use big dowel slices or something) wide enough that they're not dragging on the sandpaper while you're sharpening, place the chisel on top of it so it holds at the right angle, then press it against the sandpaper and pull back, then lift it up, move forward, and pull back again.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't have anything of value to add, but just really wanted to say how much I am enjoying this thread and how I cannot wait to see the progress on this giant undertaking. Soo exciting!!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

And yeah, grinder is much easier for irregular things like gouge chisels. I kept thinking flat chisels for some reason. Hand sharpeners usually use things like diamond embedded or arkansas stone rods, or for "scary sharp" mechanical methods a Japanese waterstone disc. You could also wrap the high grit sandpaper around a steel rod. But yeah, probably easier to just get the bench grinder for this particular tool.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Bought the bench grinder at Lowes and used a sled gig to get the proper angle. Both gouges look great -- I can't wait to get a new piece of wood on the lathe this afternoon.

I will try the "scary sharp" method for all of my flat chisels, as it looks like a very good method.

Xane, thanks for all the advice and links!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I can't believe I just found this thread. It might be a little late but my vote is for the asymetrical towers.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

TK, I thought you might find this article interesting. (heart breaking, but interesting) It was in he Wall Street Journal on Wednesday May 18th. Make sure you click on the "slide show tab" to see the devastating decline. The house was absolutely fantastic in it's day! 

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509104576329193609886826.html


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Halloween Lady said:


> TK, I thought you might find this article interesting. (heart breaking, but interesting) It was in he Wall Street Journal on Wednesday May 18th. Make sure you click on the "slide show tab" to see the devastating decline. The house was absolutely fantastic in it's day!
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703509104576329193609886826.html


It is a fantastic example of the style and is definitely worth saving.

Thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

matthewthemanparker said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread. It might be a little late but my vote is for the asymetrical towers.


I think that's the design I'm going with -- I like it, too! It looks great from the outside and will give use more interior space, which is always nice to have.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey TK, if you are online, could you post the latest plan for the house? MOPS moms who are fans of the Hollow would like to see!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, this is the latest version of the design, with some of the architectual details added. I have detailed out the windows and added some spires.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OMG this is so COOOOOOoooOOOooollllll


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

ooooooo very nice


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to share the support plan for the addition over the garage. I will be putting in steel bracing in the side walls that will support two new 22 ft steel I-beams that will run across the width of the garage. This support structure will then become the main bracing for the new joists (2x10s) which will become the subfloor for the new area above the garage. This new area will not be livable space, but will be used for storage.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Wow TK....That's becoming quite the project!.....I'm still waiting on the lottery....I finally found one of my favorite abandoned mansion pics again so I figured I'd post it before I lose it again....ZR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/theknownuniverse/285654630/


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

ZombieRaider said:


> Wow TK....That's becoming quite the project!.....I'm still waiting on the lottery....I finally found one of my favorite abandoned mansion pics again so I figured I'd post it before I lose it again....ZR
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/theknownuniverse/285654630/


That is a cool looking house. Tk, best of luck with your project. You are taking the ween to a whole new level with this one (he says with jealously spewing from his eyes)!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

God I love that home, thanks for sharing !


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Zilla said:


> God I love that home, thanks for sharing !


Yeah...Me too.....I live about 2 hours from it and have been within a half an hour from it.....I'd love to buy it and restore it as long as it wasn't too far gone.....It sure makes the curiosity fly.....ZR


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

TK421 said:


> *NEED FEEDBACK!!*
> 
> Now that I have the framework figured out for how I hope the remodel will look, I would appreciate everyone telling me what special features will send it "over the top" as a Halloween house, and not just a pretty attempt at a victorian.
> 
> So back to the original question, what architectual features make a "halloween" house?


This is one of my favorite threads. TK: Your vision and planning for your house is amazing. I really like all that you are doing with the form of the towers and roof lines. Since you asked, following are some suggestions to make it "over the top" as a Halloween House:

1. Make the columns and details of the porch more haunted. 
2. Same with the window trim details (perhaps add stained or leaded glass in Halloween themes)
3. "Break up" the second floor railing a bit. It is a bit too continuous IMO. One option might be to add newel posts and step the railing back in some places (i.e. to emphasize the central tower). 
4. Add a haunted weather vane 

You also have a fantastic opportunity to add some very specific features as you build this that would allow you to do some amazing things at Halloween. An example might be special lighting or moving parts (i.e. window shutters that move, etc.).

Thanks for the opportunity to comment on your plans for your amazing home.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 25, 2012)

the first one looks reminds me of The Muenster s homefamily. I like them all though. And the Adams family too, I always loved they decorated. I had a solid black room with black furniture, people thought me odd, yet said it was really pretty.


----------



## ptbounce (May 8, 2013)

Carus Mansion is one of the Second Empire structures in the midwest. The architect also designed the Chicago Watertower


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

This the the Haunted House attraction at Alton Woods in England.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

This one is a 19th century Victorian.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

One more.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Forever Haunting said:


> One more.
> 
> View attachment 155356


I've come across this pic several times. I love it! The height is what makes it perfect for Halloween. Tall and skinny, great windows, perfect shutters for rattling, and that great mansard roof. I love Second Empire!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ptbounce said:


> View attachment 155038
> 
> 
> Carus Mansion is one of the Second Empire structures in the midwest. The architect also designed the Chicago Watertower


I know this place. I lived by it as a kid!


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

A whole lot of inspiration can be found on this page.
http://www.architecturaliron.com/gallery/cfb.htm
Good luck with the project.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

If you have a Facebook This is my collection of photos some I took or found on the internet.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1233975003215.33138.1044370996&type=3


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

OK, this is way more modest - my wife has a facebook friend who's selling his house in Butler Pennsylvania. It's not over the top amazing but it'd definitely make a lovely Halloween house for somebody. 1914, 5 bedrooms, $118,500. If you look at the interior photos, the front door and "vestibule" are really impressive. And I love the old transoms over the doors.

I don't know anything about the area though. I guess everyone there is looking for huge acreages so he's had to drop the price.  Around here, you'd pay 3 times the price and get something half the size with no personality at all.

http://www.ziprealty.com/property/437-W-PEARL-ST-BUTLER-PA-16001/58929320/detail


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Okay, cleaned up the garage and got the lathe set up. Cut a piece of 4x4 to 32" and went for it!
> 
> This is my first turned balluster. Turning a 4x4 is pretty rough, so I might be looking for a different wood to work with in the future, but I'm pretty happy with the result -- just need to make about 50 more of them!


That looks great!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Although I can't say from personal experience (which is kinda sad because I live in the same city), many claim Lizzie Borden's house is haunted. Anytime I drive by it, I always look into the windows to see if I spot an apparition lol


----------



## Captain No Beard (Aug 31, 2012)

This has been my all time favorite house my entire life! the last owners fully restored it, even the interior is amazing/perfect. now if I just had the $1,000,000+ to buy it....

http://www.tracibasshomes.com/San_D...gs/07AB4268-EAD8-AFC5-3EEFDE71C7452FEF.shtml#


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I wish that you could see it better, but this is one of the "dorms" for the sanatorium that used to be operational in my town. The larger of the two buildings has been torn down, but this one was turned into apartments.

I will have to stop and take some daytime photos (which aren't nearly as spooky as a dark stormy full moon-lit night).

Actually, now that I think about it, I also have a picture of the one that was torn down. I believe it's a sketch because it's from a very old postcard. My mother and her family used to work there (her mom, one brother, and all three of her sisters)


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

My personal favorite - Craigdarroch Castle in Victoria, B.C.
I always visit it when I go to Victoria and dream of owning it. I especially want the dumb waiter!
Originally part of a 28 acre estate. it was built as a personal residence, at one point the lands raffled off for debts and later a military hospital.
It has been under restoration since the 1970's and much of the interior is completed. Today the castle sits on 1.75 acres. 
It is the only 100% self-sufficient museum in Canada.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Of course any haunted old mansion Has to also include a Dumb Waiter (The Dumber, the better!), and it should have a high rate of descent ... so the screams just zip through the house and you can say it was just a large rat getting caught in a merciless trap!
I do believe this is one of the very unique scary/haunted things my Ravens Grin has to offer:The front room has 10 newbies sitting there amongst the odd and unusual things, they may just be calming down when inside the wall directly behind them comes an actual, human scream from another patron! 
That scream may be very loud, piercing and is obviously "traveling" very fast and is following a downward path in that wall, then... nothing.
"What? You say you heard a scream? From inside the wall?"
Then it might happen again, accompanied by a loud "Thud", or not?
And it is all REAL! No speakers, just actual ... victims, who probably are not actually named "Vic" or "Tim"! (Just the "odds", you know.)


----------



## cmerli (Nov 27, 2009)

I showed this thread to my wife and pointed out this was the second person on here that had used a remodel to make their house look like a more classic haunted house. Here response was that if I spent that kind of money to make the house more spooky that she would supply something dead to hang outside. I am not quite sure how to take that.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

CMERIL.. "Opposites Do often "Attract". Sorry. Been there had to suffer with that. Good Luck. Stay positive, whether A-positive or not.


----------

